# Look how to charge home owner association



## adam jay (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a home owners association asking be to give them price on plowing and salting it over 4 miles of 1 lane black top that's on the side of a mountain pretty sketchy location little room for error has 85 homes in the association that range from Doctor and lawyers to to lower class family's, some house are mansions and others are shanty shack they want to have a 4 inch trigger how do I charge thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd send them a monthly invoice.

we need a lot more info before we can bid it for you.

what equipment are you going to use?

a 4" trigger is to high. jmo.

salt?

are you also plowing their drives?

How sketchy can a paved road be?

a aerial pic from google earth will help.

ps, what happens if you or your equipment cant do the job?
back up plain?

and what will be your INS cost?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you salting anything under 4"? (This would be stupid)

If it's sketchy, why a 4" trigger? Why would you want to plow it if it's sketchy and has a 4" trigger? 

Seasonal?

Per Push?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

4" trigger? You're crazy if ya do that. That number tells me they're cheap, want service only when it's a must and they're gonna beef about every single thing. 

Run


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's way to high a trigger. At that trigger, if it isn't pre salted, after they have been driving on it, you may have a rough time. Any pic's? And welcome aboard


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

adam jay said:


> I have a home owners association asking be to give them price on plowing and salting it over 4 miles of 1 lane black top that's on the side of a mountain pretty sketchy location little room for error has 85 homes in the association that range from Doctor and lawyers to to lower class family's, some house are mansions and others are shanty shack they want to have a 4 inch trigger how do I charge thanks


I used to plow roads for a couple HOA's using a pickup, 8.5' blade with wings. Plan on plowing under 15mph because of snow blowing over the plow and I put a 12" rubber deflector on the plow. If the road is build to the same spec's of a county road plan on 4 passes to clear it edge to edge.
Deeper accumulation's you'll probably add a pass or two to clear it. When passing a driveway apron I'd straighten the blade so not to put a huge windrow in front of the drive. I only sanded/salted select areas like intersections and places that didn't get sun. You'll also wear cutting edges quicker than normal due to the heat that's generated plowing at faster speeds and the plow is typically on the ground.
4" triggers is what they wanted since that's when the county plows in my area. I priced it in tiers, 4-6" $XXX.00, 6-8"$XXX.00, 8-10" $XXX.000 and 10-12" $XXX.00. Over 12" I added a increase per inch. If drifting is an issue and requires spot cleanup I used a minimum rate for up to 1hr, more than 1hr it was billed accordingly.
I got out of doing roads due to the 4" trigger it was easy money but I wanted to have triggers 1-2" on everything so every snow my route was full.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You'll also wear cutting edges quicker than normal due to the heat that's generated plowing at faster speeds and the plow is typically on the ground.


Do you have to sharpen the plow edges for HOA's?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Use shoes to minimize wear,
Leave a littel behind to salt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have to sharpen the plow edges for HOA's?


I'll have to get back to ewe aboot this.......

uh nope........:hammerhead:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Here we have another user/member without a location under his name asking for pricing. We dont know if he's in West Virginia getting 2-3 events a year or West Yellowstone getting feet of snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Here we have another user/member without a location under his name asking for pricing. We dont know if he's in West Virginia getting 2-3 events a year or West Yellowstone getting feet of snow.


Showing location is optional and what's to prevent someone from showing a factious location?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Showing location is optional and what's to prevent someone from showing a factious location?


Not to take this off track but it should be mandatory, even if its just close by so we know what kinda snow your getting.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not to take this off track but it should be mandatory, even if its just close by so we know what kinda snow your getting.


The white cold stuff jeesch....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not to take this off track but it should be mandatory, even if its just close by so we know what kinda snow your getting.


they still could choose a different location.
if there was just some way we could see each others gps location .

but you do have a point.

we need to know a lot more that just his geographical location.
like what type of equipment does he have?
what type of experience does he have etc etc etc.
what does he need to clear to make a profit.
what will his margins be....
what other expectations are there like, clearing drives


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> they still could choose a different location.
> if there was just some way we could see each others gps location .
> 
> but you do have a point.
> ...


And when he'll be getting back on here to give more info....


----------

